# Filling divorce with toddlers and no money



## hgfrty (5 mo ago)

Hi,
My husband has been extremely disrespectful, mentally abusive and it keeps getting worse. I want to file for divorce and am currently looking for a job after 2 years maternity break. How do I file for one in new Jersey with no money? Can I continue to stay in same house after filling? Any thoughts of what happens to kids custody or home after filling? How long does it take to file?


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

hgfrty said:


> Hi,
> My husband has been extremely disrespectful, mentally abusive and it keeps getting worse. I want to file for divorce and am currently looking for a job after 2 years maternity break. How do I file for one in new Jersey with no money? Can I continue to stay in same house after filling? Any thoughts of what happens to kids custody or home after filling? How long does it take to file?


I don't know if you can do it without any money, but you can file without the need for a lawyer. Wise or unwise, it can be done that way.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

You go to probate court and request the proper paperwork. Get the ball rolling and ask someone there.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

And you can ask a lawyer these things too… I’m told that you can call one up and they give a first consult for free. Maybe call 2 or 3 of them to get all your questions answered.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, your best chance is a free consult with a lawyer. And/or talk to a womens support / refuge organisation if there is one. Don't take legal advice from a random forum like this.


----------



## EastCoastNative (4 mo ago)

Is it that you have no money personally, or that you and your husband have no money? Because if it's just you, don't worry- he'll be paying for your lawyer (your lawyer will make sure to get paid, don't worry).


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

hgfrty said:


> Hi,
> My husband has been extremely disrespectful, mentally abusive and it keeps getting worse. I want to file for divorce and am currently looking for a job after 2 years maternity break. How do I file for one in new Jersey with no money? Can I continue to stay in same house after filling? Any thoughts of what happens to kids custody or home after filling? How long does it take to file?
> Ooopoqogg/QUOTE]
> I think we have someone from New Jersey on here who will have a better take on the local laws. You will probably have to come up with some money some way to get an attorney but if you have any assets to divide then you at least get some of it back. He's a fit father at all you should insist he gets 50% custody so that you can work because that's the norm in the US now. Both parents have the equal responsibility so that both parents can work.
> ...


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

hgfrty said:


> Hi,
> My husband has been extremely disrespectful, mentally abusive and it keeps getting worse. I want to file for divorce and am currently looking for a job after 2 years maternity break. How do I file for one in new Jersey with no money? Can I continue to stay in same house after filling? Any thoughts of what happens to kids custody or home after filling? How long does it take to file?


Likely you will have to sell the house and split proceeds. And typically custody is split 50/50.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

EastCoastNative said:


> Is it that you have no money personally, or that you and your husband have no money? Because if it's just you, don't worry- he'll be paying for your lawyer (your lawyer will make sure to get paid, don't worry).


^^This.

Your exhusband will be ordered to pay you child and spousal support and you'll probably be able to stay in the marital home. Assuming there's enough money coming from him and it seems to follow that there would be since he's paying those expenses now.

This can vary but that's generally how it works. 

You'll probably be advised not to get a job because then you won't necessarily be the primary care giver, which will weaken your case for primary custody, and you'd get less support from your soon to be exhusband. 

Again, this can vary but it's generally the case.


----------

